# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Oкеан Эльзы

## waxwing

OK another stupid music thread from waxwing.
This band is Ukrainian, as far as I can tell, but the are AMAZING.
Seriously, it's the best music I've heard since I've been here. 
tracks I like:
Ти собi сама
Дорожка 07 (I don't know if that's the right title) 
Does anyone know about them? Are they quite famous?

----------


## BETEP

> Does anyone know about them? Are they quite famous?

 I never heard about this band before

----------


## MasterAdmin

They used to be on their peak when _Brat_ the movie came out. Good band.

----------


## Lampada

*Онлайн*Нiч — домiно
За минулим днем спалює мости,
Хтось вже давно в лiжку “баю-бай”,
Хтось, але не ти.
Як же чекала давно i готувалася ти:
Названi iм’я i ключ,
Сказане слово “Зайти!”   
[Приспiв]
Бо в оnline всi твої я,
i в оnline твоя сiм’я!
i в оnline, в небi в оnline
Твоє лiбiдо!  
Ти вже десь там i уже летять,
Множаться мости.
Хто ж тодi тут за столом заснув?
Хтось, але не ти.
Як завойовуєш нiч
i пробиваєшся ти —
Стiльки знайомих облич
Й кожен захоче зайти.  
Як завойовуєш нiч
i пробиваєшся ти —
Стiльки знайомих блич
Й кожен захоче зайти.  
i в оnline, в небi в оnline
Твоє лiбiдо!
i в оnline, в небi в оnline
Твоє лiбiдо…  *Онлайн*Ночь — домино,
За минувшим днём сжигает мосты,
Кто-то уже давно в кровати “байю-бай”,
Кто-то, но не ты.
Как же ждала давно и готовилась ты:
Названы имя и ключ,
Сказано слово “Зайти!”   
[Припев]
Ведь в онлайн все твои я,
И в онлайн твоя семья!
И в онлайн, в небе в оnline
Твое либидо!  
Ты уже где-то там и уже парят,
Множатся мосты.
Кто же тогда тут за столом уснул?
Кто-то, но не ты.
Как завоевала ночь
И пробиваешься ты —
Столько знакомых лиц
И каждый захочет зайти.  
Как завоевала ночь
И пробиваешься ты —
Столько знакомых лиц
И каждый захочет зайти.  
И в онлайн, в небе в онлайн
Твое либидо!
И в онлайн, в небе в онлайн
Твое либидо…

----------


## Lampada

*Хочу напитись тобою* 
Якби я міг прочитати, що думаєш ти,
Саме в цю мить, саме сьогодні,
Якби я міг у таємних кімнатах знайти
Серце-вогонь, душу-безодню. 
Приспів:
Хочу напитись тобою сильно, шалено.
Ти стала для мене хлібом, водою,
Хлібом, водою,
Хочу напитись тобою.
Бачити, як в небі сонце встає над головою,
Над головою. 
Долю не зміниш, хіба вона змінить тебе,
Як би не так, вічне бажання
Тільки закінчиться казка, почнеться життя,
Я посміхнусь і не в останнє. 
Приспів (2) 
Тільки з тобою...

----------


## Lampada

*Веселі, брате, часи настали* 
Веселі, брате, часи настали,
Нове майбутнє дарує день!
Чому ж на небі так мало сонця стало,
Чому я далі пишу сумних пісень? 
Веселі, брате, часи настали,
Ми наближаємось до мети!
Чому ж тоді я шукаю іншу стежку,
Чому я далі з ними не хочу йти? 
Веселі, брате, часи настали,
На грудях світить нам слави знак!
Нам очі ніжно закрили, губи медом змастили,
Душу кинули просто так… 
Душа прокинулась, та й питає
Сама у себе — чому одна?
Немає в кого спитати: золото замість тата,
Замість мами — глуха стіна. 
І тихо, тихо навколо стало…
Кудись поділися голоси…
Часи веселі настали, нас лишилось так мало,
Ну їх, брате, такі часи! 
Та нам з тобою своє робити,
Відкрити очі і далі йти!
І зуби сильно стиснувши, маму ніжно любити,
Хто ж тоді, як не ми, брати?!!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PazGN6BMrc   *В очах твоїх я небо бачу* 
А в очах твоїх я небо бачу,
І горять на нім вечірні зорі,
Відбивають світло в світло своє
В моїй душі, неначе в морі. 
І поки небо (тихе) синє,
І поки ясно сяють зорі,
Блакиттям чистим хвиля лине
В глибокім бесконечнім морі. 
Приспів:
В очах твоїх,             |
в очах твоїх я небо бачу  | (2) 
А най лиш небо хмари вкриють,
І най погаснуть ясні зорі,
То враз і води почерніють,
В глибокім бесконечнім морі. 
Приспів. (2) 
В очах твоїх я небо бачу,
І горять на нім вечірні зорі,
І відбивають світло своє
В моїй душі, неначе в морі. 
Приспів. (2)

----------


## Lampada

*Без бою*   
Що ж це я
Що ж це я не зумів
Зупинитися вчасно
Все ясно
Зі мною тепер і назавжди
Пізно не йди
Не йди від мене   
Я наллю собі я наллю тобі вина
А хочеш із медом   
[Приспів]
Хто ти є ти взяла моє життя І не віддала
Хто ти є ти випила мою кров І п’яною
впала
Твої очі кличуть хочуть мене
Хто ти є ким би не була ти
Я не здамся без бою
Я не здамся без бою  
Шо ж це
Шо ж це я не зумів
Зупинити себе тебе
Сьогодні
Сьогодні так дує
Без тебе сумую
Сумую без тебе
Накинь щось на себе  
Я наллю собі я наллю тобі вина
А хочеш із медом  
[Приспів]
Хто ти є ти взяла моє життя І не віддала
Хто ти є ти випила мою кров І п’яною
впала
Твої очі кличуть хочуть мене
Хто ти є ким би не була ти
Я не здамся без бою
Я не здамся без бою  
Я наллю собі я наллю тобі вина
А хочеш із медом  
[Приспів]
Хто ти є ти взяла моє життя І не віддала
Хто ти є ти випила мою кров І п’яною
впала
Твої очі кличуть хочуть мене
Хто ти є ким би не була ти
Я не здамся без бою
Я не здамся без бою  
Я не здамся без бою  *Без боя*   
Что же это я
Что же это я не сумел
Остановиться вовремя
Все ясно
Со мной теперь и навсегда
Поздно не иди
Не иди от меня  
Я налью себе я налью тебе вина, а хочешь и с медом  
[Припев]
Кто ты есть, ты взяла мою жизнь и не отдала
Кто ты есть, ты выпила мою кровь и пьяной упала
Твои очи зовут, хотят меня
Кто ты есть, кем бы ни была ты
Я не сдамся без боя
Я не сдамся без боя
Что же это  
Что же это я не сумел
Остановить себя, тебя
Сегодня
Сегодня так дует
Без тебя грущу
Грущу без тебя
Накинь что-то на себя  
Я налью себе я налью тебе вина, а хочешь и с медом  
[Припев]
Кто ты есть, ты взяла мою жизнь и не отдала
Кто ты есть, ты выпила мою кровь и пьяной упала
Твои очи зовут, хотят меня
Кто ты есть, кем бы ни была ты
Я не сдамся без боя
Я не сдамся без боя  
Я налью себе я налью тебе вина, а хочешь и с медом  
[Припев]
Кто ты есть, ты взяла мою жизнь и не отдала
Кто ты есть, ты выпила мою кровь и пьяной упала
Твои очи зовут, хотят меня
Кто ты есть, кем бы ни была ты
Я не сдамся без боя
Я не сдамся без боя  
Я не сдамся без боя

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QhsBFOQORzg  *Майже весна* 
Якби тобі — мої думки,
Ну а мені — та й чари твої.
Якби тобі — мої слова,
Якби мені — тебе і навпаки. 
Приспів:
А за вікном майже весна,
Знає слова майже не сказані вона
І у моїх жилах присутня.
А за вікном майже весна,
І, Боже мій, як несподівано вона
Змінює все моє майбутнє,
Моє майбутнє і моє життя. 
І я живу блиском очей,
Смаком бажань і запахом слів.
Буде колись і навпаки,
І моє життя, може, теж стане твоїм! 
Приспів:
А за вікном майже весна,
Знає слова майже не сказані вона
І у моїх жилах присутня.
А за вікном майже весна,
І, Боже мій, як несподівано вона
Змінює все наше майбутнє,
Наше майбутнє і наше життя.

----------


## Lampada

*Друг*   
Я к би колись
Сказала ти мені
Стати твоім човном,
Я к би колись, то
Взяв я тебе,
I на волю поплив
Я к би колись
Сказала ти мені
Стати тінью в ночі,
Як би колись,
Сказав я б не спав,
За тобою ходив
Тайною жив би я,  
Буду завди ти так і знай,
другом твоїм, ну і нехай
Буду завди ти так і знай,
другом твоїм, ну і нехай  
Як би колись
Сказала ти мені
Стати твоїм човном,
Як би колись,
То взяв я б тебе
І на волю поплив
Як би тоді,
Сказала ти мені
Стати тінью в ночі,
Я би тоді сказав
Я б не спав
За тобою ходив,
Тайною жив би я  
Буду завди, ти так і знай,
Другом твоїм, ну і нехай
Буду завди, ти так і знай,
Другом твоїм, ну і нехай  
Як би колись, дозволила б мені
Стати твоїм вином
Як би колись, дозволила б мені
Стати тілом твоїм
Як би хочаб сказала б ти мені
Стати твоїм вином
Як би дозволила б мені
Я б допив до країв с тобою
Душу споїв собою  
Буду завжди, ти так і знай
Другом твоїм, ну і нехай
Буду завжди, ти так і знай
Другом твоїм, ну і нехай  
Хочу тебе, ти так і знаю
Хоч би на мич, ну і нехай  *Друг*   
Если бы однажды
Сказала бы ты мне
Стать твоим челном,
Если бы однажды
Тогда я б взял тебя
И на волю поплыл.
Если бы однажды
Сказала бы ты мне
Стать тенью в ночи,
Если бы однажды
Сказала бы ты мне, я б не спал
За тобою б ходил,
Тайною жил бы я  
Буду всегда, ты так и знай
Другом твоим, ну и пусть
Буду всегда, ты так и знай
Другом твоим, ну и пусть  
Если бы однажды
Сказала бы ты мне
Стать твоим челном,
Если бы однажды
Тогда я б взял тебя
И на волю поплыл.
Если бы тогда
Сказала бы ты мне
Стать тенью в ночи,
Если бы тогда сказала бы ты мне
Я б не спал
За тобою б ходил,
Тайною жил бы я  
Буду всегда, ты так и знай
Другом твоим, ну и пусть
Буду всегда, ты так и знай
Другом твоим, ну и пусть  
Если бы однажды, позволила бы мне, стать твоим вином,
Если бы однажды, позволила бы мне, стать телом твоим.
Если бы хоть раз, сказала бы ты мне, стать твоим вином.
Если бы позволила мне,
Я б тобою до краев,
Душу наполнил собою.  
Буду всегда, ты так и знай
Другом твоим, ну и пусть
Буду всегда, ты так и знай
Другом твоим, ну и пусть  
Хочу тебя, ты так и знай,
Хоть бы на миг, ну и пусть

----------


## Lampada

*Вище Неба*  
Ну ось я вже більше нічого не бачу
Нічого не чую
І я вже не я
Закінчився ще один день а це значить
Ти скоро підеш
І закінчиться моє життя
Чи так буже завжди
Хей хоч сьогодні не йди  
І я відчуваю як падаю в небо
Як падаю в небо і краю нема
І десь би мені зупинитися треба
Та сили все менше
І ти вже давно не сама
Чи так буже завжди
Хей хоч сьогодні не йди  
Вище неба
Вище неба
Мила моя як то я без тебе
Чом у душу не пускаєш
Вище неба
Чому так високо літаєш  
Холодна вода не врятує від спеки
І випити пам’ять душа не дає
І очі твої то моя небезпека
І ті ж самі очі то щастя моє
Чи так буде завжди
Хей хоч сьогодні не йди  
І я б не боявся та ти наступаєш
Та ти наступаєш ти на абордаж
Мені би мовчати але ти все знаєш
Мені би тікати але ж ти не даш
Хей і так буже завжди
Хей ти від мене не йди  
Вище неба
Вище неба
Мила моя як то я без тебе
Чом у душу не пускаєш
Вище неба
Чому так високо літаєш  
Вище неба
Вище неба
Мила моя як то я без тебе
Чом у душу не пускаєш
Вище неба
Чому так високо літаєш  *Выше неба*  
Ну вот, я уже больше ничего не замечаю,
Ничего не слышу,
И я уже не я.
Закончился еще один день, а это значит,
Ты скоро придешь,
И закончится моя жизнь,
Так ли будет всегда,
Хоть пусть не приходит сегодняшний день.  
И я чувствую, как падаю в небо
Как падаю в небо, и края всё нет
И где-то бы мне остановиться нужно
И силы все меньше
И ты уже давно не самая
Так ли будет всегда
Хоть пусть не приходит сегодняшний день.  
Выше неба
Выше неба
Милая моя, как-то я без тебя
Почему в душу не пускаешь
Выше неба
Почему так высоко летаешь  
Холодная вода не спасет от жары
И выпить память душа не даёт
И очи твои — моя опасность
И те же самые очи — счастье моё
Так ли будет всегда
Хоть пусть не приходит сегодняшний день.  
И я б не боялся, да ты наступаешь
И ты наступаешь, как на абордаж
Мне бы молчать, но ты все знаешь
Мне бы сбежать, но ты же не дашь
Эй и так будет всегда?
Эй, только от меня не уходи  
Выше неба
Выше неба
Милая моя, как-то я без тебя
Почему в душу не пускаешь
Выше неба
Почему так высоко летаешь  
Выше неба
Выше неба
Милая моя, как-то я без тебя
Почему в душу не пускаешь
Выше неба
Почему так высоко летаешь

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QFlGyrKRwcc  *Невидима сiм’я* 
З тобою на двох купили ми день
Він буде так довго, хіба нам не досить?
З тобою на двох ми випили нiч,
Не бiйся, так нiжно нiхто не попросить. 
   Навколо свiт, а ти i я — 
   Така невидима сiм’я. 
З тобою на двох ми бачили свiт,
I може, є iнший, хiба ж ми шукали?
Я збiгаю сам, а ти не вставай,
Так хочется пити знов вино i кров, а всього так мало. 
   Навколо свiт, а ти i я — 
   Така невидима сiм’я 
   Менi вже йти, а я i ти
   Лягли на дно — нiкому не знайти.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

My two favorite Okean El'zi songs are "Toi Den'" and "Sosni".

----------


## Zaya

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=KKZJOodjm8U  *Susy (Сьюзі)* 
Сьюзі, мила моя Сьюзі,
Не тікай від мене
В світ своїх ілюзій.
Я не можу їсти,
Я не хочу пити.
Я таки не знаю,
Як з тобою жити,
Як без тебе жити… 
Сьюзі, мила моя Сьюзі,
Не тікай від болі*
В світ своїх ілюзій.
Без війни не плачуть,
Без біди не кличуть.
Хто не має серця,
Тому, хто ще має,
Просто так не зичить. 
Приспів:
Мила моя Сьюзі… 
Сьюзі, скільки ми з тобою
Спільною метою
Поливали поле.
А воно під сонцем,
А воно під нігом
Не зійшло сьогодні,
Може, зійде завтра,
Може, вже й ніколи. 
Сьюзі, мила моя Сьюзі,
Не в твоїй заслузі,
Що сьогодні двоє
Разом будем їсти,
Потім будем пити,
Далі будем жити,
Поки не настане
Довгождане літо. 
Приспів 
*болю

----------


## Zaya

*Той день* 
Не хотілось би так залишитися без моря,
Не хотілось би так захлинутися на мілі.
Заповітні «якби» дозволяють захотіти,
А буденні «але» не дають нам до моря йти. 
Чутно, нудно і хочеться удвох
Спати, знати пілюлі від вина.
Дайте знайти вінілові слова,
Дайте, дайте до дна. 
Приспів:
Я намалюю той день,
Де літаю, і той день,
Де співаю я.
Той день, той день.
І побачу чайку я в польоті,
Я в небі, не в болоті,
Я в той день, в той день.
Дайте мені листок… 
Небезпечно вночі, нецікаво у день,
І каміння летить, проростає насіння з нього. 
Чутно, нудно, воно тебе навпіл
Гості кості кладуть собі на стіл
Дайте знайти вінілові слова,
Дайте, дайте до дна. 
Приспів (2)

----------


## Zaya

Це, мабуть, перша відома їх пісня. В 1999 році ОЕ на фестивалі «Таврійські ігри» отримали нагороди «Прорив року» та «Найкраща пісня» (за композицію «Там де нас нема» з однойменного альбому).  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUm9u-IF ... ed&search=  *Там, де нас нема* 
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема,
Там не падає зима,
Тільки там, тільки там, де нас нема, 
З неба!
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема,
Там не падає вона,
Тільки там, тільки там, де нас нема 
Й не треба!
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема,
Ходять всі на головах,
Тільки там, тільки там, де нас нема,
Ходять всі на головах
І питаються у нас: «Де ви є? Де ви є?» 
Приспів:
Скажи мені, чому не можу
Забути те, чого нема.
Скажи мені, чому не можу 
Забути те, що, те, що навколо зима. 
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема, 
Там не падає зима ,
Тільки там, тільки там де, нас нема, 
Люди.
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема, 
Там тече жива вода, 
Тільки там, де нас нема,
Всюди. 
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема, 
Менше льоду, ніж тепла,
Тільки там, тільки там, де нас нема,
Льоду.
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема, 
Ходять всі на головах
І тече жива вода
Не для нас. 
Скажи мені, чому не можу 
Забути те, чого нема.
Скажи мені, чому не можу 
Забути те, що, те, що навколо зима. 
Там там там тільки там там там тільки там там там тільки там (4)

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVs9fMOV ... ed&search=   *Дякую* 
Дякую тобі
За то, шо* ти завжди зі мною.
І навіть так, як я хотів,
І не без бою, але й без непотрібних слів. 
Дякую тобі
За то, шо ти завжди зі мною.
І я живу не так, як всі,
Як за стіною, але з любов’ю на душі. 
Дякую тобі
За то, шо ти завжди зі мною.
І, може, й я — твоє дитя,
Але з тобою я світу дам нове життя! 
* За те, що

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMmFRkq1 ... ed&search=  *911* 
Ти — моя остання любов,
Моя машина, моя машина.
Ти і я напилися знов.
Моя єдина, на смак бензина й кави.
День і ніч дихає час,
А ми з тобою живемо двоє!
Автомобіль буде у нас,
Моє ти сонце! 
Приспів:
Я не один, ти не одна.
Скільки людей — стільки машин.
Ти не одна, я не один.
Мій телефон — 911! 
Ти і я — щаслива сім’я,
Бо ти машина і я машина
Може, твій, а, може, твоя.
Моя єдина, налий бензину й кави!
Хто не забув, сьогодні до нас
Заходьте в гості, заходьте в гості
Ставити фільм, може, і нас
Колись покажуть там! 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

*Кішка* 
Чесно мені скажи: як тебе звати?
Впасти би десь або лягти.
Губи твої зовсім не хочуть чекати,
Піт заливає чоло, впали мости. 
Приспів:
Лукава кішка, ти кішка, ти кішка,
Ану лягай у ліжко!
І там у снах літай,
Лай-ла-лай!
Лукава кішка, ти кішка, ти кішка,
Іди до мене нишком.
А далі не питай,
Не питай, не питай! 
Oh, yeah! All right! (2) 
Темно давно і ми не добігли до хати,
Часу нема для темноти.
Але мені зовсім не хочеться знати,
Хто в тебе є і в кого є ти! 
Приспів 
O, yeah! All right! (4)

----------


## Zaya

*Вiдпусти*  
Я вважав би, що ти бiлий день без дощу,
Але сльози на твоєму обличчi,
I сказав би тобi, не моя, не моя,
Тiльки ти не пускаєш мене.  
Я вважав би, що ти тиха нiч без зiрок,
Але сяють твої яснi очi.
I сказав би тобi ти лиш сон, тiльки сон
Але ж ти не пускаєш мене.  
Вiдпусти, я благаю вiдпусти,
Бо не можу далi йти я
Вiдпусти, я благаю вiдпусти,
Я не хочу бiльше йти.  
I вважав би, що ти пелюсток на веснi,
Але ж ти не зiв’янеш нiколи,
I сказав би тобi ти моя не моя
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла  
Вiдпусти, я благаю вiдпусти,
Бо не можу далi йти я
Вiдпусти, я благаю вiдпусти,
Я не хочу бiльше йти.  
Відпусти-и
Відпусти-и
Відпусти-и
Відпусти-и…  *Отпусти*  
Я считал бы, что ты ясный день без дождя,
Но на лице твоем слезы.
И сказал бы тебе, не моя, не моя,
Только ты не пускаешь меня.  
Я думал бы, что ты тихая ночь без звёзд,
Но сияют твои ясны очи.
И сказал бы тебе, ты лишь сон, только сон,
Но ты не пускаешь меня.  
Отпусти, умоляю отпусти,
Так не может продолжаться.
Отпусти, молю отпусти,
Я не больше идти.  
Я считал бы, что ты лепесток весны,
Но ты никогда не увянешь.
И сказал бы тебе, ты моя, не моя.
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла  
Отпусти, умоляю отпусти,
Так не может продолжаться.
Отпусти, молю отпусти,
Я не больше идти.  
Отпусти-и
Отпусти-и
Отпусти-и
Отпусти-и…

----------


## Zaya

*Квітка*   
Холодна, голодна й невчасна
То світла, то темна й неясна
До крові, до болі й до ночі
Я знаю, я буду, я хочу, я хочу-у  
[Приспів]
Шукай в телефоні мій слід
Цілуй в вікно мої губи
Як знак на моєму плечі ти квітка, ти квітка-а
Шукай в телефоні мій слід
Цілуй в вікно мої губи
Так швидко в моєму житті ,
Так швидко ти квітка  
С тобою по колу прощались
По колу с тобою літали
Без болі, без права на дії
Так швидко, так сильно, так мало,
Ой як мало  
[Приспів]  *Цветок*   
Холодный, голодный, несчастный,
До света, до ночи неясный,
До крови, до боли и ночи.
Я знаю, я буду, я хочу  
[Припев]
Ищи в телефоне мой след,
Целуй в окно мои губы.
Как знак на моём плече, цветочек.
Ищи в телефоне мой след,
Целуй в окно мои губы.
Так быстро ты в жизни моей,
Так быстро, цветочек.  
С тобой мы по кругу прощались.
По кругу с тобой мы летали.
Без доли, без права надежды
Так быстро, так сильно и так мало.
Ой, как мало  
[Припев]

----------


## Zaya

*Сосни*   
Ти вийшла заміж за весну
Ти вийшла заміж за весну
Мені лишила осінь
І запах твоїх сосен
Машина їде по шосе
Вона мене туди несе
Де я не був ще досі
Там чути запах сосен  
[Приспів]
Сльози, колишуться за вікном
Сосни, навколо моя стіна
Сльози лякають своїм теплом
Сосни на на на на  
Хвилина їсть мої слова
Година їсть мої слова
А ніч опустить очі
Вона мене не хоче
Кохання бігало в садок
Кохання бавилось в пісок
Вона ходила в школу
А далі був лиш холод  
[Приспів]
Сльози, колишуться за вікном
Сосни, навколо моя стіна
Сльози лякають своїм теплом
Сосни на на на на  
Ти вийшла заміж за весну
І запах твоїх сосен
Мені сказав: “Вже досить”  
Сльози, колишуться за вікном
Сосни, навколо моя стіна
Сльози лякають своїм теплом
Сосни на на на на  
Сосни
Сльози лякають своїм теплом
Сосни на на на на  *Сосны*   
Ты вышла замуж за весну
Ты вышла замуж за весну
Мне оставив осень
И запах твоих сосен
Машина едет по шосссе
Она меня туда несёт
Где я не был ещё до этого
Там слышен запах сосен  
[Припев]
Слёзы колышутся за окном
Сосны – вокруг моя стена
Слёзы пугают своим теплом
Сосны на на на на  
Минута ест мои слова
Час ест мои слова,
А ночь опустит очи
Она меня не хочет.
Любовь бегала в сад
Любовь игралась песком
Она ходила в школу,
А дальше был лишь холод.  
[Припев]
Слёзы колышутся за окном
Сосны – вокруг моя стена
Слёзы пугают своим теплом
Сосны на на на на  
Ты вышла замуж за весну
И запах твоих сосен
Мне сказал: “Всё, хватит”  
Слёзы колышутся за окном
Сосны – вокруг моя стена
Слёзы пугают своим теплом
Сосны на на на на  
Сосны
Слёзы пугают своим теплом
Сосны на на на на

----------


## Dora

Прiвит. Я вивчаю українську мову и дуже люблю ОЕ.   ::     *Поїзд “Чужа любов”* 
В ніч, коли виходиш ти,
Полювати на кохання,
Пам’ятай, що воно
Може статися востаннє.
На столі на кухні сіль
Змішана з твоїм бажанням –
Ти змети зі стола
Власні сни і сподівання.
В місті вже давно нема
Тих, хто плаче на світанку.
Зупинись! Не шукай –
Не побачиш їх. 
Приспів:
Це не твоя земля і не твоя любов,
Це не твої слова і не твоє talk-show.
Довго стоїш одна на незнайомому вокзалі,
Але приходить знов поїзд "Чужа любов". 
Ти тікаєш день за днем,
Ти благаєш: "Все віддайте!"
Так болить голова
Від побитого асфальту.
Неспокійно за вікном,
Але все чуже для тебе.
Ти сидиш за столом,
Дивишся на їхнє небо.
Місто дихає для всіх,
Та тебе не помічає.
Ти одна – ти не з тих,
Хто живе, як всі. 
Приспів (2)

----------


## Zaya

> Привіт.

 Привіт. Рада тебе бачити.  :: 
Дякую за пісню! Додаю посилання на аудіо  :: : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXRAzu6h2dQ   

> дуже люблю ОЕ

 Вони багатьом подобаються. Я теж деякі їхні пісні люблю.  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WObWGpe1ff8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwzRtC-I ... ed&search=   *Холодно* 
Холодно
Якби не було і як би не дуло в твоє вікно,
З ким би не йшла до сну,
В тобі я втоплю свою весну
Все одно,
Хто б не лишився з тобою сховатися
Від дощу або лишив одну,
В тобі я знайду свою весну.  
[Приспів]
Як же так?! Як же так?!.
Я один не засну!
В тобі я втоплю свою весну.  
Холодно…
Як би не було і
Як не боліла б твоя любов,
З ким не вела б війну,
В тобі я втоплю свою весну.
Боязно, як би не було
Тобі десь опівночі
Сам-на-сам,
Знай, все одно знайду
І тебе вип’ю свою весну!  
[Приспів]
Як же так?! Як же так?!
Я один не засну…
В тобі, в тобі я втоплю свою весну!  *Холодно* 
Холодно
Как бы ни было и как бы ни дуло в твоё окно
С кем бы ни шла ко сну
В тебе я утоплю свою весну
Всё равно кто б не остался с собой
Спрятаться от дождя
Или оставил одну
В тебе я найду свою весну  
[Припев]
Как же так? Как же так?
Я один не усну,
В тебе я утоплю свою весну  
Холодно
Как бы ни было
И как бы не болела твоя любовь
С кем бы не вела войну
Втебе я утоплю свою весну
Страшно (боязно)
Как бы не было тебе
Где-то в полночь один на один
Знай всё равно найду и тебя –
Выпью свою весну  
[Припев]
Как же так? Как же так?
Я один не усну,
В тебе я утоплю свою весну

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Alex_krsk

*Твої зелені очі*
Так дивляться на мене,
Так дивляться на мене,
Що цілий світ
Навколо - ніжнозелений. 
Твої зелені очі
Так бавляться зі мною,
Так бавляться, як діти...
Як же мені...
Як же мені не любити? 
Хей, чому я...
Чому я...
Зупинитися не зміг?
Як мене збивають з ніг,
знов і знов, збивають з ніг,
Твої зелені очі! 
Твої зелені очі
Без слів і без обмежень
Ніяк не помічають
Очей моїх...
Але і не відпускають... 
І ось вони так близько,
Твої зелені очі
Так дивляться на мене,
Що цілий світ
Навколо - сильнозелений. 
Хей, чому я...
Чому я...
Зупинитися не зміг?
Як мене збивають з ніг,
знов і знов, збивають з ніг,
Твої зелені очі!

----------


## Lampada

*Обійми мене*  
Коли настане день,
Закінчиться війна, 
Там загубив себе,
Побачив аж до дна 
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
Так лагідно і не пускай,
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
Твоя весна прийде нехай. 
І от твоя душа
Складає зброю вниз,
Невже таки вона
Так хоче теплих сліз? 
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
Так лагідно і не пускай,
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
Твоя весна прийде нехай.
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
І більше так не відпускай
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
Твоя весна прийде нехай.  *Обними меня*  
Как только наступит день,
Окончится война, 
На ней я загубил себя,
Заглянув в самую глубь её. 
Обними меня, обними меня, обними,
Так нежно и не отпускай,
Обними меня, обними меня, обними,
Пускай придёт твоя весна. 
И вот твоя душа
Складывает оружие вниз,
Неужели всё-таки она
Так хочет тёплых слёз? 
Обними меня, обними меня, обними,
Так нежно и не отпускай,
Обними меня, обними меня, обними,
Пускай придёт твоя весна.
Обними меня, обними меня, обними,
Так нежно и не отпускай,
Обними меня, обними меня, обними,
Пускай придёт твоя весна.

----------


## Lampada

*Концерт  Океан Эльзы в Шереметьево*

----------


## Lampada

*Кавачай*   Після дощу висохла ніч, вітер погас. Ми не одні, ми не живі, виключіть нас! Ти, як завжди, дивишся вниз, довго мовчиш. Так не сиди, вимкни CD ти ж не гориш!  Приспів: Хочу не хочу, знаю не знаю! Зимно! Налий мені чаю! Було не було, як нецікаво! Знаєш, налий собі кави. І поспіши!  І не для нас люди ідуть, люди стоять. Це не для нас парами сплять, виключіть час. Ти не вогонь і не вода, ти манекен. Змило на дно ангельський сад. Хочу назад.  Приспів  Після дощу висохла ніч, вітер погас. Ми не одні, ми не живі, виключіть нас!  Приспів  Не така, як всі, не така, як всі, Замовляй таксі! Не така, як всі, замовляй таксі! Не така, як всі. Ти не така, як всі, ти не така, як всі, Замовляй таксі! Не така, як всі, замовляй таксі! Ти не така, як всі, й замовляй таксі!

----------


## Lampada

*"Коли тебе нема"* 
Вступ. 
Мiсто спить, голова болить
I летять пустi години      
Скiльки можно йти сюди?    
Свiт такий малий.           
Приспів:
Я не знаю, бо я не бачу
I я не чую нi машини
Нiч лякає, вона тiкає,
Вона сама, коли тебе нема
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема... 
Соло. 
Вже холодна твоя вода
I лижать забутi квiти.
Я побачу в останнє фiльм
Для людей без снiв. 
Приспів:
Мiсто спить, голова болить
I не знаю я, куди подiти
Твоє фото, моє пальто
Наливай сама, коли тебе нема
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема... 
Програш: 
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема,
Коли тебе нема...

----------


## Lampada

*Така як Ти* 
Чи знаєш ти, як сильно душу б`є безжальний дощ?
Так ніби він завжди чекав лише мене.
А як болить зимовий спокій нашого вікна,
Ніжно пастельний, як твій улюблений
Моне. 
Така як ти
Буває раз на все життя
I то із неба.
Така як ти
Один лиш раз на все життя
Не вистачає каяття,
Коли без тебе я… 
Забути все здається я б ніколи не зумів
Новий дзвінок скидає відлік волі на нулі
І погляд твій — він вартий більше ніж мільони слів
Вічно далекий, як і твій улюблений Далі. 
Така як ти
Буває раз на все життя
I то із неба.
Така як ти
Один лиш раз на все життя
Не вистачає каяття,
Коли без тебе я…  *Такая как ты* 
Знаешь ли ты, как сильно бьет в душу безжалостный дождь?
Словно он всегда ждал только лишь меня.
А как болит зимнее спокойствие нашего окна,
Нежно пастельный, как на картинах твоего любимого Моне. 
Такая как ты
Бывает раз на всю жизнь
И то с неба.
Такая как ты
Один лишь раз на всю жизнь
Не перестаю каяться
Когда я без тебя… 
Забыть все, наверное, я бы никогда не смог
Новый вызов отбрасывает волю к нулю
И взгляд твой — он дороже миллиона
слов
Вечно далекий, как и твой любимый Дали. 
Такая как ты
Бывает раз на всю жизнь
И то с неба.
Такая как ты
Один лишь раз на всю жизнь
Не перестаю каяться
Когда я без тебя…

----------


## Lampada

*Стріляй*Слова, слова немов вуаль.
Там, де тонка діагональ звучить кришталь.
А ніч летить туди у даль,
Не залишаючи для нас ходів на жаль…  
[Приспів]
Стріляй! Скажи чому боїшься ти
Зробити цей останній крок?
Давай! Най буде так, як хочеш ти –
Я заплатив за свій урок!  
Прощай, мій Ангелок…
Давай, тисни гачок.  
Слова, слова, алмаз вини
Мов зачаїлися в думках на мить вони.
І от дуель, i от фінал
Там, де навколо Колiзей – звучить метал!  
[Приспів]
Стріляй! Скажи чому боїшься ти
Зробити цей останній крок?
Давай! Най буде так, як хочеш ти –
Я заплатив за свій урок!  
Прощай, мій Ангелок…
Давай, тисни гачок.  
[Solo]  
Стріляй! Скажи чому боїшься ти
Зробити цей останній крок?
Давай! Най буде так, як хочеш ти –
Я заплатив за свій урок!  
Прощай, мій Ангелок…
Давай, тисни гачок.
Прощай, мій Ангелок…
Стріляй!  *Стреляй*Слова, слова, вы словно вуаль
Где тонкая диагональ, звучит хрусталь.
А ночь летит куда-то вдаль,
Не оставляя больше нам ходов, а жаль  
[Припев]
Стреляй! Скажи, зачем боишься ты
Решиться на… последний шаг?
Давай! Пусть будет так, как хочешь ты –
Я заплатил за свой урок!  
Прощай, мой ангелок…
Давай! Нажми на курок.  
Слова, слова, алмаз вины,
И словно в мыслях спрятались на миг они.
И вот дуэль, и вот финал,
И там где рядом Колизей, звучит металл.  
[Припев]
Стреляй! Скажи, зачем боишься ты
Решиться на… последний шаг?
Давай! Пусть будет так, как хочешь ты –
Я заплатил за свой урок!  
Прощай, мой ангелок…
Давай! Нажми на курок.  
[Solo]  
Стреляй! Скажи, зачем боишься ты
Решиться на… последний шаг?
Давай! Пусть будет так, как хочешь ты –
Я заплатил за свой урок!  
Прощай, мой ангелок…
Давай, нажми на курок.
Прощай, мой ангелок…
Стреляй!

----------


## Lampada

*Ой чий то кінь стоїть*Украинская народная песня.  
Ой, чий то кiнь стоїть,
Що сива гривонька.
Сподобалась менi,
Сподобалась менi
Тая дiвчинонька.  
Не так та дiвчина,
Як бiле личенько.
Подай же дiвчино,
Подай же гарная
На коня рученьку.  
Дiвчина пiдiйшла,
Рученьку подала.
Ой, краще б я була,
Ой, краще б я була
Кохання не знала.  
Кохання-кохання
З вечора до рання.
Як сонечко зiйде,
Як сонечко зiйде
Кохання вiдiйде.  *Ой чей-то конь стоит*Украинская народная песня.  
Ой, чей-то конь стоит,
Седая гривонька.
Понравилась мне,
Понравилась мне,
Вон та девчинонька.  
Не так та девушка,
Как бело личико.
Подай же, девушка,
Подай, красивая
На коня рученьку.  
Девушка подошла,
Рученьку подала.
Ой, лучше б я,
Ой, лучше б я,
Любви не знала.  
Любовь, любовь
С вечера и до утра.
Как солнышко взойдет,
Как солнышко взойдет
Любовь уйдёт.

----------


## Lampada

*Більше для нас*Ми не спали всю нiч, розбудили слова,
Ми не хочем бiльше дiлити на два.
Ми не будемо так, як то було завжди,
Небуває в болотi смачної води.  
[Приспiв]
Давай, залишимо бiльше для нас!
Давай, ми зможемо бiльше для нас!
i нехай знає весь свiт:
Називай мiсце й час!
Давай, залишимо бiльше для нас!  
Нашi сонячнi днi зачекались давно,
Нам замало квиткiв на вокзал i в кiно.
Не показуйте жаль, не впадайте в екстаз,
Ми сьогоднi залишимо бiльше для нас.  *Больше для нас*Мы не спали всю ночь, разбудили слова,
Мы больше не хотим делить всё на два.
Мы не будем поступать так, как раньше,
Не бывает в болоте вкусной воды.  
[Припев]
Давай, оставим больше для нас!
Давай, мы сможем более для нас!
И пусть знает весь мир:
Называй место и час!
Давай, оставим больше для нас!  
Наши солнечные дни давно нас ждут,
Нам мало билетов на вокзал и в кино.
Не показывайте грусти, не впадайте мы в экстаз,
Мы сегодня оставим больше для нас.

----------


## Lampada

*Я так хочу*Я так млію за тобою,
Як ніколи ніхто не млів.
Так ся дивлю за тобою,
Що й не мушу казати слів.
А-а-а-я-я-я  
Так сумую за тобою,
Як за волею в клітці птах.
І чекаю, і не знаю,
Чи ж то правда в твоїх очах.  
[Приспів]
Я так хочу до тебе,
Як до матері немовля.
Я так хочу до тебе,
Як до неба ота земля.
Всі на світі бажання,
Все, що маю, віддав би я,
Лиш би кожного ранку
Називати твоє ім’я.  
Я так хочу до тебе…  
Як то можна так хотіти,
Щоб всю ніч і чекати знак.
Поки свічка буде горіти,
Поки мила не скаже так
А-а-а-я-я-я  
Я так млію за тобою,
Як ніколи ніхто не млів.
Так ся дивлю за тобою,
Що й не мушу казати слів.
А-а-а-я-я-я
[Приспів]  *Я так хочу*Я так млею от тебя
Как никогда и никто
Я так удивляюсь тебе,
Что не могу вымолвить ни слова
А-а-а-я-я-я  
Так грущу по тебе
Как по воле птица в клетке
И ожидаю, и не знаю,
Правда ли в твоих глазах.  
[Припев]
Я так хочу к тебе,
Как к матери младенец.
Я так хочу к тебе,
Как к небу земля.
Все желания в мире,
Всё, что у меня есть, я отдал бы,
Лишь бы каждое утро
Называть твоё имя  
Я так хочу к тебе…  
Как можно так хотеть,
Чтобы всю ночь ждать знака
Пока будет гореть свеча ,
И пока милая не скажет Да
А-а-а-я-я-я  
Я так млею от тебя
Как никогда и никто
Я так удивляюсь тебе,
Что не могу вымолвить ни слова
А-а-а-я-я-я  
[Припев]

----------


## Lampada

*Не питай*Не питай
Де я був коли тобі було так солодко
Де я був коли тебе таку незайману
Підіймали вище неба
Тільки сам на сам
Хіба не там  
Просто мені
Так хочеться
Бути там де і ти
Так хочеться
Жити в тебе в полоні
І бачити
Як тікають від мене сни
В твої долоні  
Не питай
Чи бувало так що я не міг заснути сам
Я стояв і лиш дивився як ховає дощ
Все що сказано тобою
Всі твої сліди
Бо так завжди  
Просто мені
Так хочеться
Бути там де і ти
Так хочеться
Жити в тебе в полоні
І бачити
Як тікають від мене сни
В твої долоні  *Не питай*Не спрашивай, где я был,
Когда тебе было так сладко.
Где я был, когда тебя, такую невинную,
Поднимало выше неба
Только один на один
Разве не там?  
Просто мне
Так хочется
Быть там где ты.
Так хочется жить
У тебя в плену
И видеть
Как убегают от меня сны
К тебе в руки  
Не спрашивай, бывало ли так,
Что я не мог уснуть сам.
Я стоял и лишь смотрел,
Как прячет дождь все, что сказано тобой,
Все твои следы,
Потому что так всегда  
Просто мне
Так хочется
Быть там где ты.
Так хочется жить
У тебя в плену
И видеть
Как убегают от меня сны
К тебе в руки

----------


## Lampada

Published on Oct 13, 2015   Выступление Океана Ельзи на концерте памяти Бориса Немцова в Базеле 9 октября 2015 года,

----------


## Lampada

*Мить* 
Напиши на чужому конверті. 
Те, що так у листі не згадав. 
І за крок до відважної смерті. 
Будь таким, яким Бог тебе знав.  
І поглянь, як навколо світає. 
І як сніг неймовірно блищить. 
Не спіши, най вона зачекає. 
Ще мить...  
Пригадай той садок коло хати. 
Де плекав свої мрії малим. 
І де читав перед сном тобі тато. 
А ти сидів коло вогнища з ним.  
І поглянь, як навколо світає. 
І як сніг неймовірно блищить. 
Не спіши, най вона зачекає. 
Ще мить...  
Поверни своє перше кохання. 
Най душа, як тоді защемить. 
Посміхнись ти для неї востаннє. 
Краще так, так хоч менше болить.  
І поглянь, як навколо світає. 
І як сніг неймовірно блищить. 
Не спіши, най вона зачекає. 
Ще мить...  
Напиши на простому конверті. 
Те, що так у житті не сказав. 
І за крок до відважної смерті. 
Будь таким, яким Бог тебе знав.  
І поглянь, як навколо світає. 
І як сніг неймовірно блищить. 
Не спіши, най вона зачекає. 
Ще мить...  
Потерпи, най вона зачекає. 
Ще мить... 
Не спіши. 
Вже весна наступає. 
За мить...

----------


## E-learner

> *Обійми мене*  
> Коли настане день,
> Закінчиться війна, 
> Там загубив себе,
> Побачив аж до дна 
> Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
> Так лагідно і не пускай,
> Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
> Твоя весна прийде нехай. 
> ...

 Інше виконання  Молодший лейтенант та лідер O.Torvald Галич заспівав "Обійми".

----------


## Lampada

> Інше виконання  Молодший лейтенант та лідер O.Torvald Галич заспівав "Обійми".

 Коли настане день,
Закінчиться війна,
Там загубив себе,
Побачив аж до дна. 
Приспів:
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
Так лагідно і не пускай.
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
Твоя весна прийде нехай. 
І от моя душа
Складає зброю вниз,
Невже таки вона
Так хоче теплих сліз? 
Приспів 
Обійми... Обійми мене. 
Приспів:
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
І більше так не відпускай.
Обійми мене, обійми мене, обійми
Твоя весна прийде нехай.

----------

